# Sorbitol Transparent Soap Recipe



## Monarch (May 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this soap making thing so please bear with my ignorance...

I was wondering if anyone knew where to find a Transparent Soap Recipe made with Sorbitol rather than alcohol and sugar.  

Unfortunately I live in California and can't get the alcohol I need for soap.  I've read there is a way to do it with Sorbitol but I can't seem to find the ratios anywhere.  Any help is very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bodybym (May 29, 2010)

I'm in CA - can you get Everclear vodka - I know some people us that to make transparent soap.


----------

